
Facebook execs getting destroyed after botching handling a massive data breach - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-data-breach-reactions-executives-response-twitter-2018-3
======
wand3r
It's ironic that facebook uses its apps (VPN, instagram, messages, fb, fb.com)
and position to collect user data on users in a similar way to these people
did. Tons of apps and integrations built on facebook shovel data back to
facebook. It's kind of funny that they are upset someone used an app to take
some of their data out.

------
philipwhiuk
Bad title.

